# Problem mit Java-Funktion



## Mogli Designz (23. Mrz 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum, ich musste mich hier unbedingt anmelden um mehr über JavaScript zu lernen...
Zudem komme ich direkt zu meinem ersten Problem, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
Kurze Anmerkung noch, ich bin was HTML, CSS und Co, auch noch im Anfangsstadium. Ich bin Designer und Animationsersteller.

Wie dem auch sei, auf der folgenden Seite habe ich ein Problem:
Uniontheater

Ich habe hier eine Java Navigation erstellt. Hat auch alles super geklappt. Nun habe ich eine Overlay Bildvergrößerung hinzugefügt...Nun geht die Navigation nicht mehr :icon8:

Wenn ich folgende Zeile aus der HTML rauslösche, geht die Navigation wieder jedoch dieser Overlay-Effekt des Bildes nicht mehr...


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/prototype.js"></script>
```

Irgendwas kommt da durcheinander...Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mein Problem versteht und es für Anfänger erklären könntet.

Danke
Mogli


----------



## Der Müde Joe (23. Mrz 2010)

>, ich musste mich hier unbedingt anmelden um mehr über JavaScript zu lernen...

LOL

Lektion 1:
http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html


----------



## 0x7F800000 (23. Mrz 2010)

Mogli Designz hat gesagt.:


> Hallo liebes Forum, ich musste mich hier unbedingt anmelden um mehr über JavaScript zu lernen...


JavaScript hat sogut wie gar nichts mit Java zu tun.

Was dieser "Overlay" sein soll weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ich möchte auf die tatsache aufmerksam machen, dass die Seite sehr verwirrend auf 1280x800px-Bildschirmen wirkt (was eigentlich nicht allzu mikrig ist): ich habe erst nach dem 3. versuch gerafft, dass auf dieser seite irgendetwas außer diesem großen nicht anklickbaren Bild ist... Navigation geht doch, soweit ich das sehe? :bahnhof:


----------



## function (23. Mrz 2010)

tjo leider bist du hier in sachen javascript falsch, aber meine überlegung dazu wäre, dass sich evtl methoden in den js dateien überlagern und deshalb ein script nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. muss aber nicht wäre nur eine idee... und navigation funktioniert bei mir und die bildvergrößerung tut es auch bei mir


----------

